# Have you used eyelets or grommets to strengthen your pouch?



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

As the edges of the holes of a leather pouch can be quite sharp and abrasive on the flat band ends looped around the holes, have any of you tried pouches with metal eyelets (or grommets) inserted inside the pouch holes to reduce friction between the pouch leather and the bands?

Maybe this increases band longevity?

Here is what I mean:






I'll be trying this soon.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

What about band slap or if you hit you frame with those grommets?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

i have done it without problems hand slaps frame hits are no big deal i don't really think that it lenghlensg the life of the bands though, only the pouch


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It may work for you like Suirrel but band slap is very worthy to consider. I wouldn't consider it.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

the way i see it is if you dont have a problem with the slap now then your set up is right, or you are flipping the frame. so putting the grommets on wont change much but the weight of the pouch and not by much. i wish i could show yall mine, but i cant take pics on my phone.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

im using eyelets not grommets by the way


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Every grain of weight added to the pouch assembly is one less measure of energy that will be transferred to the projectile. I have never had a band tear at the hole where it passes through the pouch. If your pouches are cutting the bands, you should be using a softer pouch.


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

Yes, unfortunately I did try it out!
At the very beginning .... but what does it bring?
Stability, not tears as the leather? Better to take a better stability leather (kangaroo)
Otherwise, just more weight that needs to be accelerated - Conclusion = Lower ball speed!
Due to the strong movements in the pouch, it also keeps not last long .....
-
My Conclusion: Stay away, brings only disadvantages!
Better to take a better leather!

Ja, leider habe ich es mal Versucht!
Ganz am Anfang.... aber was bringt es?
Stabilität, das das Leder nicht einreisst? Dann nehme lieber ein Stabileres Leder (Kängeruh)
Ansonsten, nur noch mehr Gewicht, das Beschleunigt werden muss - Fazit = Geringere Kugelgeschwindigkeit!
Durch die Starken Bewegungen am Pouch, hält es auch nicht lange.....
-
Mein Fazit: Finger weg, bringt nur nachteile!
Dann lieber ein besseres Leder nehmen!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> Every grain of weight added to the pouch assembly is one less measure of energy that will be transferred to the projectile. I have never had a band tear at the hole where it passes through the pouch. If your pouches are cutting the bands, you should be using a softer pouch.


Exactly what Henry said. Grommets not necessary.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Interesting replies.

I've not actually had bands tearing at the pouch after relatively few shots, but the problem of friction inside the pouch attachment holes during band extension and contraction made grommets and their smooth edges a possible option to extend band life. I had thought of the increased mass of the pouch and potentially lower projectile speeds, but had not taken the hand slap issue into account.

Thanks to all for your feedback. Dann wollen wir's mal lassen...


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Interesting replies.
> 
> I've not actually had bands tearing at the pouch after relatively few shots, but the problem of friction inside the pouch attachment holes during band extension and contraction made grommets and their smooth edges a possible option to extend band life. I had thought of the increased mass of the pouch and potentially lower projectile speeds, but had not taken the hand slap issue into account.
> 
> Thanks to all for your feedback. Dann wollen wir's mal lassen...


If you've properly prestretched your bands when tying them onto the pouch, there shouldn't be any friction.


----------

